# Blacksad #5: Amarillo



## Shouden (Nov 26, 2013)

The next issue of acclaimed series Blacksad is out. If you don't know what Blacksad is, it's a furry comic series illustrated by former Disney animator Juanjo Guarnido and written by Juan Diaz Canales. Originally released in French, the series caught the attention of Dark Horse Comics who has produced the first 4 for English audiences with the first translation being in the form of a collection of the first 3 issues and the 4th issue featured a very cool behind the scenes/comic script of some of the scenes. Very much worth picking up.

No word on when Dark Horse is slated to release the 5th issue, but, here's a trailer for the French version:

[video=youtube_share;wsreAayyVbc]http://youtu.be/wsreAayyVbc[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I have the first book, the one with his face on the cover. I still need to get the rest. At first the art style didn't appeal to me, but it grew on me. That and the stories are real good.


----------



## pdonz (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for this to come out in English. Love the first 4 books. They had a huge influence on me. Guarnido learned valuable stuff as a Disney animator, without losing his own vision.


----------

